# Greetings from Oakville



## Manfred (Jun 9, 2022)

Refurbishing an EMCO Compact 5 lathe and building a CNC Mill from scratch while fixing up the basement and the deck. Happy to have stumbled on a Canadian Forum.

Hoping to learn a lot and return the favour - as I get better at cutting metal.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON


----------



## gerritv (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from St Cathararines. I too built a CNC mill from scratch, and basement, and deck and and 

Gerrit


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 9, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Refurbishing an EMCO Compact 5 lathe and building a CNC Mill from scratch while fixing up the basement and the deck. Happy to have stumbled on a Canadian Forum.
> 
> Hoping to learn a lot and return the favour - as I get better at cutting metal.



Welcome from Ontario farmland south of Chatham Manfred! 

You will have fun here!


----------



## whydontu (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome aboard Manfred, loads of sound knowledge here, enjoy your stay!


----------



## gmihovics (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from London, Ontario.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the lathe and mill.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 9, 2022)

Welcome from...also Oakville!

Where did you get the EMCO?  They don't seem to be too common in our neck of the woods.

Craig


----------



## Manfred (Jun 13, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Welcome from...also Oakville!
> 
> Where did you get the EMCO?  They don't seem to be too common in our neck of the woods.
> 
> Craig



My Emco came all the way from Florida - before shipping became so expensive.  The Emco is still stock standard but the mill will be custom with the Z-axis column from an LMS5500 and the table from a M1111. X- and y-axis on 20mm rails. Still trying to figure out the z-axis. Cant decide whether to use the dove tails or rails. 

Closed loop steppers running on Linux - but that's still a few pay periods away.


----------



## Art M (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello from Brandon


----------

